
Jason Aldean Withholding New Album from All Streaming Services for One Month - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/7487685/jason-aldean-withholding-new-album-from-all-streaming-services-for-one-month
======
jrnichols
Movie studios started doing this with Redbox/etc years ago as a way to try to
bolster physical disc sales. I don't think that it ever worked. So they pushed
the window back to 90 days instead.

With music, I don't really think most people are going to notice or even care.
There is too much stuff coming out nowadays.

